# All WH Fantasy lore material diagram (need help for some books)



## Wesker (Nov 14, 2018)

I have been working on getting all Warhammer Fantasy Battle lore material displayed on one diagram, but I need a bit of help.
Here is where I am at:

https://www.easyzoom.com/imageacces...dlDsF_HsF8Qk2nLzbi3ndOrl8P4_mO4J2X2AWtuR2zojE

There are a couple of books I cannot put my hands on:

-The call of Chaos. It is as if the book didn’t exist for the internet! It is a gathering of comics from Warhammer Monthly, but impossible to find what’s inside. Does anyone know?


-Chaos Rising, Tales from the Storm of Chaos. Same problem here. I cannot find a reliable source to know what tales it is made of.


-Darkness Rising. Same thing


-Tales of the ten tailed cat. Anyone know the spreading of the stories between book 1 & 2?


- A Wolf in Sheep Clothing (inferno 9). The story seems to be part of the” Hammer of Ulric” series (same character and theme) but isn’t part of the book (pic below). Anyone knows what is going on with this?


-Fell Cargo. I haven’t read it yet, so I have problem understanding if the 4 “Fell cargo” stories from Inferno magazines are extra to the “Fell Cargo” book that Black Library sells now, or if they are melted together.


In a more general way, if you see mistakes, please let me know. I hope you will enjoy this. It took me a lifetime to gather.


----------



## Wesker (Nov 14, 2018)

Is this forum dead?


----------

